# [ubuntu 22.04] OBS does not start



## mozLesch (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello,
I freshly installed Ubuntu 22.04 on a Raspberry Pi4 4GB and OBS from the Software Center. 
It shows OBS in the task tray but vanishes after a few seconds and won't start. No error is shown.
After that I uninstalled it again and reinstalled it with the commands from the OBS install page. Still the same problem.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mozLesch (Apr 28, 2022)

okey, looks like OpenGL 3.3 is not supported by the Raspberry - only 2.1


----------



## randmc (Apr 30, 2022)

Hello,


> No error is shown.


To gain more information next time, open up your terminal application (on some  debian/ubuntu derivates this can be done by pressing CTRL+ALT+T, or via the start menu) and start your application from there (e.g. type "obs" ).
This way you will get output (incl. errors if there are any). :) 
What makes you think it is the openGL compatibility that causes the problem? Giving more details will help others while debugging.
Best of luck!


----------



## matthew_zar (May 8, 2022)

I'm having the same problem. Here's the terminal dump you suggested:


```
pi@pi:~$ obs
Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.
qt.qpa.plugin: Could not find the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in ""
This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, vnc, xcb.

Aborted (core dumped)
```


----------



## Grapevine (Jun 3, 2022)

Having a similar issue - just upgraded to 22.04 (have made no other changes so I know it's this) and OBS crashes whenever I click Start Streaming. Everything works fine until then. Attached is a log file of one of many crashes:

Worth noting that Start Recording and the Auto Configuration Wizard also both crash OBS


----------



## Krikas (Oct 5, 2022)

I can start OBS in ubuntu but after upgrade to 22.04 you have to start it with sudo otherwise it will not run
 $ sudo obs


----------



## darenhoff (Oct 12, 2022)

I ran with    $sudo MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=3.3 obs and it ran on my Pi4


----------



## marcofloriano (Oct 15, 2022)

Thanks Krikas, with

$ sudo obs

I can ran it on ubuntu 22 LTS


----------



## ZeroLabs (Oct 15, 2022)

Similar problem on Asus UX32VD i7 laptop. Was working fine with the Nvidia GF117M (GeForce GT 620M) hybrid graphics and 340.108 driver until very recently. Xubuntu 20.04LTS with kernel 5.4 because it's the last version to support legacy Nvidia hardware. I was forced to revert to the X.Org Nouveau driver in order to get it all working again. Pretty disappointed about that. Gets as far as this...

info: Initializing OpenGL...
error: Unable to create EGL context: EGL_BAD_CONFIG
error: Failed to create context!
error: device_create (GL) failed
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
~$


----------



## FreshMedlar (Dec 6, 2022)

@Krikas ,@marcofloriano I had the same problem, I noticed that when I did "sudo apt upgrade" one package was held back from upgrading, it was obs-studio. I used "sudo apt install --only-upgrade obs-studio" to upgrade it and now it works normally.
I went from vesion 27.x.x to version 28.1.2. If you have the same symtoms it's probably the same problem.


----------

